# Stefanie Hertel



## pinter (13 Juni 2009)

Hallo
Suche unbedingt das Video!!!!

Stefanie Hertel schwebt mit einem Tänzer über die Bühne. Unterm Kleidchen blitzt der nackte Hintern der blonden Sängerin hervor.In der ARD-Show „Immer wieder sonntags“ ihres Mannes Stefan Mross (33) wirbelte die Traunsteinerin richtig flott über die Bühne.

Das knappe Kleid flog in die Höhe – und fast 1,5 Millionen TV-Zuschauer sahen für einen kleinen Moment Stefanies knackigen Po. Passend ihr Titel, zu dem sie so losgelöst tanzte: „Männer wollen immer nur dein Bestes...“.

Viele Fans fragten sich später, ob der Volksmusik-Star denn nichts unter dem Kleid getragen habe. „Natürlich! Ich gehe doch nicht halbnackt auf die Bühne“, so Stefanie. „Ich habe einen ganz normalen String-Tanga getragen.“ Nichts Aufregendes. Eben wie ihn viele Millionen Frauen auch tragen.

Vielleicht könnt ih mir weiter helfen
Gruß und Danke


----------



## stepi (14 Juni 2009)

Ja, ein vid davon würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## astrosfan (18 Juni 2009)

So Leute, lecker, lecker, here we go 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=282345


----------



## Ronja (18 Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Katzun (18 Juni 2009)

astro findet alles:thumbup:


----------



## pinter (23 Juni 2009)

Danke


----------

